# CSPIRE GALAXY S 4 ... WHO HAS IT ?



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hoping to get support started for cspires sgs4

I got mine today


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

Is it gsm or cdma

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

klquicksall said:


> Is it gsm or cdma
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


cdma


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

They stopped selling them today due to some kind of data issue.

http://circle.cspire.com/thread/5282?tstart=0

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

I've not had any problem , but i haven't been anywhere to roam. Hmmm they gonna give me another phone?









I;m rooted & CWM Recovery installed

More to come!!!


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> I've not had any problem , but i haven't been anywhere to roam. Hmmm they gonna give me another phone? I;m rooted & CWM Recovery installed
> 
> More to come!!!


Keep up the good work.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm getting I moto photon q wish I could join ya man lol. Gs4 is to high for my budget lol.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Dagex said:


> I'm getting I moto photon q wish I could join ya man lol. Gs4 is to high for my budget lol.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Wait a little longer and they will drop the price.

It'a a great phone !


----------



## Steeldgo (Aug 29, 2011)

I just got mine this past Friday. Love it so far, and have not even tried to root it yet.


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

Interesting. http://gerrit.aokp.co/#/c/9374/

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## liddellw1 (Aug 17, 2011)

I got mine and loving it. Have not rooted yet. No issues and great battery life so far. Great phone.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

_josh__ said:


> Interesting. http://gerrit.aokp.co/#/c/9374/
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta't


Isn't though









I've been running aokp jb mr1 milestone 2 since last night


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dandan86 (Jul 10, 2011)

Figured I'd ask in the cspire specific side of the s4 forum, I saw a post saying all roms are compatible with any s4 as long as the correct kernal is flashed to the phone. Curious if this is accurate.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

As long as it's the same phone model # is used it should work fine. I've used US Cellular Rom on my CSpire SGS4 (Both are R970 model's) After making apn & build prop edits. I know for a fact that the CM based rom's for both carrier's work


----------



## dandan86 (Jul 10, 2011)

Larry 
Di you know of know if there are any others that are working well with cspire phones. Also do you have a flash for our kernal offhand. I wanted to try some stuff but am gunshy right now. Have root and recovery just havent tried anything out yet. But its like an addiction and im itching to try some new stuff.


----------

